# NetworkManager, openrc 0.5, dhcpcd-5.1: timeout at boot

## Fran

I get this annoying timeout at boot (openrc-0.5.2):

```
* Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon...                           [ ok ]

* Starting NetworkManager...                                              [ ok ]

* Starting DHCP Client Daemon...

dhcpcd: wmaster0: up_interface: Operation not supported

dhcpcd: timed out

dhcpcd: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd: timed out

* start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/sbin/dhcpcd'

* Failed to start dhcpcd                                                  [ !! ]

* ERROR: dhcpcd failed to start

* Starting network                                                        [ ok ]

* Adding static routes...

SIOCADDRT: Network is unreachable                                         [ ok ]

* Mounting network filesystems...                                         [ ok ]

* Setting up gdm...                                                       [ ok ]

* Loading ALSA modules...                                                 [ ok ]

* Restoring Mixer Levels...                                               [ ok ]

* Starting dcron...                                                       [ ok ]

* Starting sshd...                                                        [ ok ]

* Starting local...                                                       [ ok ]
```

rc-status:

```
Runlevel: default

 hdparm                                                        [  started  ]

 sysklogd                                                      [  started  ]

 acpid                                                         [  started  ]

 hald                                                          [  started  ]

 netmount                                                      [  started  ]

 xdm                                                           [  started  ]

 alsasound                                                     [  started  ]

 dcron                                                         [  started  ]

 NetworkManager                                                [  started  ]

 sshd                                                          [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                [  started  ]

 local                                                         [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 udev-mount                                                    [  started  ]

 sysfs                                                         [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                     [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

 gpm                                                           [  started  ]

 network                                                       [  started  ]

 staticroute                                                   [  started  ]

 net.lo                                                        [  started  ]
```

rc-update show:

```
                 udev |                                        sysinit

              modules |                  boot                         

                local |          default             nonetwork        

            killprocs | shutdown                                      

            savecache | shutdown                                      

              hwclock |                  boot                         

               sysctl |                  boot                         

             sysklogd |          default                              

                 fsck |                  boot                         

       NetworkManager |          default                              

                 sshd |          default                              

               procfs |                  boot                         

       udev-postmount |          default                              

            alsasound |          default                              

                 root |                  boot                         

               hdparm |          default                              

         termencoding |                  boot                         

              urandom |                  boot                         

                 mtab |                  boot                         

                devfs |                                        sysinit

              keymaps |                  boot                         

          consolefont |                  boot                         

                dmesg |                                        sysinit

                dcron |          default                              

                 swap |                  boot                         

             bootmisc |                  boot                         

             hostname |                  boot                         

                acpid |          default                              

                 hald |          default                              

             netmount |          default                              

           localmount |                  boot                         

                  xdm |          default                              

             mount-ro | shutdown                                     
```

There is no net.eth0 or net.wlan0 in /etc/init.d, just net.lo. /etc/conf.d/net, /etc/conf.d/network and /etc/dhcpcd.conf are the default ones provided by the different packages.

So why is dhcpcd trying to start??

----------

## UberLord

```
dhcpcd: wmaster0: up_interface: Operation not supported
```

More importantly, why is dhcpcd trying to start wmaster0?

Can you post the output of "/sbin/ip a" please?

----------

## Fran

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> dhcpcd: wmaster0: up_interface: Operation not supported
> ```
> ...

 

I don't have iproute. This is ifconfig -a:

```
eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:21:9b:de:b7:50  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:16 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:3b:da:36:8d  

          inet addr:192.168.2.27  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:576  Metric:1

          RX packets:80355 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:48441 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:44839260 (42.7 MiB)  TX bytes:4951116 (4.7 MiB)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1F-3B-DA-36-8D-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP RUNNING  MTU:576  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

```

----------

## UberLord

Weird. What dhcpcd --version are you running and can you test dhcpcd-5.1.3?

----------

## Fran

I am already running dhcpcd 5.1.3 (-r1).

----------

## UberLord

I would really appreciate you emerging iproute2 and showing me the "ip a" output and your /etc/dhcpcd.conf ....

But anyway, your issue can probably be resolved by adding the net provide to /etc/init.d/NetworkManager

----------

## Fran

```
1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 16436 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN 

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo

2: eth0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:21:9b:de:b7:50 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

3: wmaster0: <UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 576 qdisc pfifo_fast state UNKNOWN qlen 1000

    link/ieee802.11 00:1f:3b:da:36:8d brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

4: wlan0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:1f:3b:da:36:8d brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.2.27/24 brd 192.168.2.255 scope global wlan0
```

dhcpcd.conf (it's the default one, or at least I don't remember changing it):

```
# A sample configuration for dhcpcd.

# See dhcpcd.conf(5) for details.

# Inform the DHCP server of our hostname for DDNS.

hostname

# To share the DHCP lease across OSX and Windows a ClientID is needed.

# Enabling this may get a different lease than the kernel DHCP client.

# Some upstream DHCP servers may also require a ClientID, such as FRITZ!Box.

#clientid

# A list of options to request from the DHCP server.

option domain_name_servers, domain_name, domain_search, host_name

option classless_static_routes

# Most distributions have NTP support.

option ntp_servers

# Respect the network MTU.

option interface_mtu

# A ServerID is required by RFC2131.

require dhcp_server_identifier

# A hook script is provided to lookup the hostname if not set by the DHCP

# server, but it should not be run by default.

nohook lookup-hostname

```

----------

## Fran

I ended up adding provide net to init.d/NetworkManager. I suppose it should be there anyway (it DOES provide net).

----------

